# seitz midi heiki leak



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

been out to van earlier, and found water on the floor, looked up and it was dripping from one corner of the seitz roof window. 

temporarily raised van on ramps at front so water does not pool around it on roof, and loosened all the screws pumped a bit of bedding sealant in and re-tightened as a stop gap repair .

i am quiet capable of removing and resealing this but at the moment the way it had been sealed, around the outer outside edge a bead about 1/4 inch has been left , not smoothed back, should i redo it the same way and why did they do it this way?


John


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Are you sure the leak is coming from the seal between window and roof?

Check the condition of the rubber seal that butts up against the plastic rooflight. If that is perished then the wind can drive the rain past the seal.

If that proves to be the case google 'seals direct'. They may have replacement rubber of the correct cross section.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

its definitely the bedding sealant where its leaking, stopped altogether now the van is raised and the water isn't pooling


----------

